# Rose Rider Aktivitäten



## -MIK- (18. Oktober 2011)

Mit diesem Thread sollen parallel zur Facebook Gruppe Rose Rider gemeinsame Aktivitäten koordiniert werden.

Da viele User Facebook bzw. soziale Netzwerke allgemein meiden, sollen Veranstaltungen von Facebook hier und Veranstaltungen von hier in Facebook gepostet werden.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2011)

Soderle dann mach ich hier mal den anfang.

Eine geplante tour im November über ca. 35-40 Km und ca 750-800 Hm durch die elfringhauser schweiz.

Auf der tour sind mehrere kürzere singeltrais und auch ein zwei kleine tragestücke.
Das ganze sollte für jeden fahrbar sein, bzw für jeden was dabei sein!

Gestartet wird in Essen am Baldeneysee (10,30Uhr), eine waschmöglichkeit für die Bikes wird es auch geben.

Vorrausetzung *TROCKEN*
Mit dieser datei könnt ihr euch über google earth schon mal ein teil der tour anschauen. Wir fahren aber nicht die ganze strecke, das wären rund 60 Km und 1400 Hm

Anhang anzeigen track_2011-06-26_08.30.11.kml

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi George,

hoert sich klasse an - kenne die Trails in/um Essen noch nicht und wuerde mich gerne mitdranhaengen!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2011)

Klar Benny, häng dich ruhig drann !

Cheers
George


----------



## T0niM0ntana (19. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gute Idee mit dem Fred hier 

Wenns Datum bekannt ist und ich dann Zeit habe, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## psycho82 (29. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Soderle dann mach ich hier mal den anfang.
> 
> Eine geplante tour im November über ca. 35-40 Km und ca 750-800 Hm durch die elfringhauser schweiz.
> 
> ...



Gibt es schon einen konkreten Termin?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen konkreten Termin?
> 
> Gruss
> Benny


 

ich peile den 12 oder 19.11. an 

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (29. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich peile den 12 oder 19.11. an
> 
> Cheers
> George



Super, sollte bisher an beiden Terminen bei mir klappen. 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Koerk (29. Oktober 2011)

Find ich auch ist ein super Termin 
Bis dahin sollte mein Bike wohl fertig sein. 

Ich seh zu dass ich Zeit habe ... hoffentlich spielt das Wetter an einem der beiden Termin mit. ^^


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Oktober 2011)

Na das freut mich zu hören das ihr dann zeit hab , werde die tour heute nochmal abfahren. Es sind dann allerdings jetzt nur noch knapp 30Km und 450-500Hm, dafür aber etwas singeltraillastiger und etwas mehr bergab orientiert 


Genaue daten poste ich heute abend.

Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Oktober 2011)

So der 12.11. 10.30 uhr ist gesetzt

ca. 35 Km und 570 Hm

Von wo gestartet wird gibts via PN

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (31. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So der 12.11. 10.30 uhr ist gesetzt
> 
> ca. 35 Km und 570 Hm
> 
> ...



Super, Termin sollte passen
PN kommt die Tage!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## T0niM0ntana (31. Oktober 2011)

...12. is blöd bei mir, hab die Woche Bereitschaft.
Das hält mich normalerweise nicht vom biken ab, nur würde es von Essen aus zeitlich knapp werden, wenns Telefon dann doch bimmeln sollte.
Also bin ich wohl leider doch nicht dabei


----------



## GeorgeP (1. November 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> ...12. is blöd bei mir, hab die Woche Bereitschaft.
> Das hält mich normalerweise nicht vom biken ab, nur würde es von Essen aus zeitlich knapp werden, wenns Telefon dann doch bimmeln sollte.
> Also bin ich wohl leider doch nicht dabei


 
schade, aber beim nächsten termin bist dabei


----------



## Koerk (8. November 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit noch ner Runde Willingen aus, sollte das Wetter bis zum 19.11. noch so bleiben und die Leutchen von da den Park noch geöffnet haben?

Ich brauche MEEEEHR


----------



## psycho82 (8. November 2011)

Wie lang hat den der Park in Willingen offiziell offen? Hab  auf der HP nichts gefunden. 
Winterberg hat wohl seif Sonntag zu.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (8. November 2011)

Offiziell bis Sonntag, inoffiziell so lange das Wetter es für Biker zuläst. Einfach auf der HP gucken oder anrufen hat der Kollesch vom Lift jesacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (8. November 2011)

@-MIK-
Danke fuer die Info!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (8. November 2011)

Hab mal ne E-Mail nach Willingen gesendet bezüglich der Öffnungszeiten, werde die Antwort dann posten.

@Koerk 
Wäre je nach Termin dann mit dabei. Wäre allerdings mein erster Ausflug nach Willingen...

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (9. November 2011)

So habe folgende Antwort aus Willingen erhalten:

_"__Hallo Herr XXX,  
die FR und DH-Strecken sind noch am 12. Und 13. November mit Seilbahn nutzbar. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Willingen   

XXX XXX "_


Für mich käme wenn überhaupt nur der 13. in Betracht (noch unsicher), denn
am 12. steht die Tour in Essen an

Gruß

Benny


----------

